# wavy hair



## xiahe (Sep 11, 2005)

could anyone share some tips on how to make straight hair wavy?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 11, 2005)

I wash my hair put in some product and go to sleep with it wet, I find it gives nice waves but my hair is slightly wavy to begin with so I'm not sure if it would work for you.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 11, 2005)

Sprunch spray by Aussie. I use it, but my hairs curly already, but I'm sure it could help. Use Gel with it. I like Aussie's Mega Gel and Dual Personality Gel+Water,


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 11, 2005)

Use a curling iron. Take some hair (about 2 inches wide) and curl vertically. Do this to the rest of you hair. After the hair cools down apply some hair serum in your hands and run your fingers through your hair to loosen/soften the curls and finish off with some hairspray To add a little something try using curling irons with different sized barrels.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 11, 2005)

I make buns! When hair is damp put some light hold gel or mousse, make four buns around your head- it can be two on top and two on bottom, or two on one side and two on the other, any combo you prefer. Make the buns loose enough so air can flow through easily. Then use a diffuser to dry your hair til its 90% dry, and use a smothing serum to mask flyaways. You should have pretty, natural, beachy waves!


----------



## jeanna (Sep 12, 2005)

i don't know if this is exactly wavy, but it's loose curls: 







it was my *`Hair of the Day`* last Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used a curling iron + a dime-sized amount of John Freida's brilliant brunette Model Control gel. i took fairly big sections of hair and wrapped the hair around the barrel of the curling iron, but didn't clamp the hair into the curling iron, just around the barrel itself. i let it heat up for a few seconds then gently pulled out the barrel, keeping the `roll` in tact and pinned into place with bobby pins. once my whole head was done, i left it in for about 20 mins. to cool, then finger combed. if it's not the look you had in mind, then sorry! i tried


----------



## ms.criss (Sep 15, 2005)

ya know , i had the same question as you , so i looked at the advice that was given to you , last night i tried dreamergirl3's idea with hte 4 buns....it came out beautiful ! ty so much dreamergilr, and u should def try this if u havent yet .


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 16, 2005)

youre welcome, glad to know you liked it!


----------



## Catherine^ (Sep 24, 2005)

I have straight hair and I make it wavy by first washing and blowdrying it to mostly dry. Then I rub one pump of Garnier Fructis sleek and shine (God I must sound like a sales rep for this but I use it for everything and it really is good!) through the ends to mid lengths so that it doesn't look frizzy. I divide my hair into three sections at the back and twist each of these sections tightly, pull them forward towards the top of my head and clip/pin them there. I then get the hairdryer and blast it with some hot air, then use the cool shot, then some more hot, then cool shot a few times. I'll leave it up like this while I do my makeup and get dressed (so about half an hour to forty five minutes). I then take it out and gently shake the waves out with my fingers. My hair usually looks glossy and loosely wavy. If I need it to hold I'll use a bit of hairspray or spray gel or something like that. 

Other products I've tried that have worked well include:

Kusco Murphy Bedroom Hair (smells great, nice texture and waves hold well) This is an Australian product *I THINK* and is about AUD$29
Kusco Murphy Beach Hair (a bit more of a grainy texture to make your hair look like its air dried after a day at the beach - a bit more of a messy look) AUD$29
PPS Sea Salt Spray can help a bit and sometimes I spray this on just after I've twisted the hair. (This is Australian too but there are heaps of other brands that make this sort of thing e.g. Wella, John Frieda).

If I need more defined curls that will last I use John Frieda "Funky Chunky" and a ceramic curling iron 

Hope that helps!

Catherine


----------



## capytan (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_i don't know if this is exactly wavy, but it's loose curls: 






it was my *`Hair of the Day`* last Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used a curling iron + a dime-sized amount of John Freida's brilliant brunette Model Control gel. i took fairly big sections of hair and wrapped the hair around the barrel of the curling iron, but didn't clamp the hair into the curling iron, just around the barrel itself. i let it heat up for a few seconds then gently pulled out the barrel, keeping the `roll` in tact and pinned into place with bobby pins. once my whole head was done, i left it in for about 20 mins. to cool, then finger combed. if it's not the look you had in mind, then sorry! i tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, I LOVE your hair.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The colour, cut, style - everything!

It's exactly how I want mine to be like.

Is that your natural hair colour? If not where did you get it done and what colour? Is your hair layered?.....Please do tell.

Sorry to hijack.
P.S. First Post. Hi everyone!


----------

